# Consiglio film da noleggiare



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Stasera tipica serata pizza e film con amiche.
Quale film ci consigliate?


----------



## Old fischio (26 Aprile 2008)

beh senza dubbio Clerk.. se non l'hai visto.. viaggio nella sfiga divertente, ma profondo e con un bel senso dell'amicizia..


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera tipica serata pizza e film con amiche.
> Quale film ci consigliate?


*Un'ottima annata* - con Russel Crowe.
Commedia romantica e primaverile che fa venir voglia di andare in Provenza e guidare una smart..


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> beh senza dubbio Clerk.. se non l'hai visto.. viaggio nella sfiga divertente, ma profondo e con un bel senso dell'amicizia..


Carino anche Clerk


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Un'ottima annata* - con Russel Crowe.
> Commedia romantica e primaverile che fa venir voglia di andare in Provenza e guidare una smart..



Bello! 

E' piaciuto tanto anche a me, bellissimi paesaggi, storia gradevolissima!


----------



## Old fischio (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Un'ottima annata* - con Russel Crowe.
> Commedia romantica e primaverile che fa venir voglia di andare in Provenza e guidare una smart..


preso nota


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Aprile 2008)

Grazie ragazzi!
Ho preso nota!
Buon sabato sera a tutti!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

siluri neri per bianchi sederi


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siluri neri per bianchi sederi


BUONASEEEEEEEEEEEERA


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siluri neri per bianchi sederi


Un film d'approfondimento....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Un film d'approfondimento....


l'aveva postato uno sull'altro forum  e come titolo mi aveva fatto ...riflettere


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUONASEEEEEEEEEEEERA


oila!!
eddai, son fra amiche


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Un'ottima annata* - con Russel Crowe.
> Commedia romantica e primaverile che fa venir voglia di andare in Provenza e guidare una smart..


e poi il bel manzo si guarda sempre volentieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




commediola leggera ma c'è tutto:
il manzo
il vino
l'amore
la redenzione

caruccio..
ma che macho è mai, lui????


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oila!!
> * eddai, son fra amiche*



Ah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  si


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siluri neri per bianchi sederi



Ma quello mica lo affitti... va comprato...guai a mancare


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quello mica lo affitti... va comprato...guai a mancare


non avevo visto del noleggio...che barbone 

	
	
		
		
	


	









comunque da mettere in lista. è un cult che deve esserci in ogni casa..


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quello mica lo affitti... va comprato...guai a mancare


... ma e' porno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	























   pensavo fosse na battuta


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siluri neri per bianchi sederi


 
Commedia romantica e primaverile sui piaceri dell'inter_cul_tura..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Commedia romantica e primaverile sui piaceri dell'inter_cul_tura..



Ottima analisi.. lo regalo ai miei genitori...


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi il bel manzo si guarda sempre volentieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è propriamente il mio tipo, però ha una voce che ti smutanda..


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottima analisi.. lo regalo ai miei genitori...


Ma è terribbbile..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non è propriamente il mio tipo, però ha una voce che ti smutanda..


non è il tuo tipo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a me quando lo vedo viene la bavetta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e non è bello eh??
ma c'ha dei bei pezzi dentro..


il film che ho suggerito è una simpatica commediola allegra sull'integrazione

non è mica porno...è ..educativo


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JeDV597eUc&feature=related



Rifatevi gli occhi!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Russel  mi va sul culo... ma ha una bella voce...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Russel  mi va sul culo... ma ha una bella voce...


non capisci un casso

a me fa un sangue incredibile


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Russel mi va sul culo... ma ha una bella voce...


Questo film è diverso dagli altri


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Russel  mi va sul culo... ma ha una bella voce...



guarda un po' che manzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ8yT0aTTI


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda un po' che manzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ8yT0aTTI



Prima ne ho messo uno anch'io!

L'hai visto?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Questo film è diverso dagli altri


L'unico film in cui non mi ha irritato e' _A beautifull mind_


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda un po' che manzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ8yT0aTTI


nel gladiatore la voce e' di Luca Ward 


 http://www.antoniogenna.net/doppiaggio/interviste/lward.htm


che non e' per niente male anche lui


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda un po' che manzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ8yT0aTTI


E' un coglione rissoso... mi smoscia


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Prima ne ho messo uno anch'io!
> 
> L'hai visto?


si holly!!
in questo film però è proprio il massimo.
anzi, quasi quasi domani me lo sparo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ot

oggi ho messo su la lavatrice.
poi dopo un po' volevo farmi i pop corn al microonde e vado per spegnere la lavatrice per paura mi andasse via la corrente

vado nel bagnetto e la lavatrice andava tranquilla con l'oblò aperto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





acqua da tutte le parti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per fortuna son riuscita ad aggiustarlo se no mi dovevo fare il bucato a mano...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' un coglione rissoso... mi smoscia


mo va cagher
non capisci una fava
passami a ringhio


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si holly!!
> in questo film però è proprio il massimo.
> anzi, quasi quasi domani me lo sparo
> 
> ...



Tesoro:  sei MITICAAAAAA


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tesoro:  sei MITICAAAAAA


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mo va cagher
> non capisci una fava
> passami a ringhio


Questione di gusti... tu hai gusti di merda mica e' colpa mia...

L'unica cosa che ti posso passare e' un calcio in chiulo...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questione di gusti... tu hai gusti di merda mica e' colpa mia...
> 
> L'unica cosa che ti posso passare e' un calcio in chiulo...


io non ti passerei manco quello.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









se no mi si rovina lo stringato contro il tuo culaccio secco


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è il tuo tipo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh.. io sbavazzo per Johnny Deep, quello sì che ci ha i bei pezzi dentro e pure fuori..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh.. io sbavazzo per Johnny Deep, quello sì che ci ha i bei pezzi dentro e pure fuori..


sì è carino ma altra razza..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ti passerei manco quello..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asu vai tranquilla che nulla potrebbe rovinare il tuo strin  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... string  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2008)

...che modi di parlare...che termini...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Eh.. io sbavazzo per Johnny Deep, quello sì che ci ha i bei pezzi dentro e pure fuori..


Ecco vedi ora si ragiona... non e' manco un manzo... e un bel maiale che del maiale non si butta via nulla...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che modi di parlare...che termini...


Siamo nella fascia notturna...


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

No dico ... ma a tutte Deve piacere lo stesso tipo di uomo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutti hanno i propri gusti, echecazzz


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No dico ... ma a tutte Deve piacere lo stesso tipo di uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troppo giusto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Asu vai tranquilla che nulla potrebbe rovinare il tuo strin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taci che sono in lutto...
oggi ho preso la dolorosa decisione di metterlo in pensione
son tornata dal giro col cane che avevo la ricotta ai piedi..


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siamo nella fascia notturna...



no certo...mica leggere i manzi e i maiali mi scandalizzava o mi infastidiva....riflettevo sulla scelta delle bestie da monta, che vi trovava tutte d'accordo e fagocitanti....
















...manza


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> taci che sono in lutto...
> oggi ho preso la dolorosa decisione di metterlo in pensione
> son tornata dal giro col cane che avevo la ricotta ai piedi..



Non me lo dire.... sto andando in crisi...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Stesso problema....


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No dico ... ma a tutte Deve piacere lo stesso tipo di uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo io solo io
sopra me non c'è che Dio
ma lo vò
ma lo vò
ma lo voglio
superar


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> taci che sono in lutto...
> oggi ho preso la dolorosa decisione di metterlo in pensione
> son tornata dal giro col cane che avevo la ricotta ai piedi..


Io oggi ero in giro con i miei UGGs... verso le 14 ho sentito odore di pecorino stagionato che Sbarella manco mi voleva tenere la mano... mi son comprata un paio di infradito e li ho messi al volo in una panchina di fronte a un canale... quando li ho tolti 4 ratti son saliti a galla morti...

Oggi faceva un caldo terribile


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Troppo giusto!!!


A me di Crowe e' piaciuto molto "A  Beautiful Mind" c'ho pianto ... forse anche perche' il personaggio e' reale e racconta la storia di  John Nash

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Nash


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me di Crowe e' piaciuto molto "A  Beautiful Mind" c'ho pianto ... forse anche perche' il personaggio e' reale e racconta la storia di  John Nash
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Nash



Non mi è ancora capitato di vederlo...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi è ancora capitato di vederlo...


Vedilo assolutamente... bellissimo film


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

un altro film caruccio e un altro uomo che mi piace parecchio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMYzJ4CArXg


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi è ancora capitato di vederlo...


Non lo perderlo, e' bellissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io oggi ero in giro con i miei UGGs... verso le 14 ho sentito odore di pecorino stagionato che Sbarella manco mi voleva tenere la mano... mi son comprata un paio di infradito e li ho messi al volo in una panchina di fronte a un canale... quando li ho tolti 4 ratti son saliti a galla morti...
> 
> Oggi faceva un caldo terribile

















mi son sfilata gli stringati e il pilù ha barcollato dopo averli annusati....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro film caruccio e un altro uomo che mi piace parecchio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMYzJ4CArXg


Lui mi s'ingrifa parecchio...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui mi s'ingrifa parecchio...


almeno uno.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oltre che figo è anche molto bravo ma non fa più un casso


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro film caruccio e un altro uomo che mi piace parecchio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMYzJ4CArXg




Wow! Kevin Kline, mi piace un sacco... Avrò visto "Un pesce di nome Wanda"
cento volte, in quel film lo trovo spassosissimo!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un altro film caruccio e un altro uomo che mi piace parecchio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMYzJ4CArXg


vaffanculo ... somiglia troppo a quello strono di mio padre  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pero' confesso ch'e' un bell'uomo (attore).


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Wow! Kevin Kline, mi piace un sacco... Avrò visto "Un pesce di nome Wanda"
> cento volte, in quel film lo trovo spassosissimo!!!


è bellissimo quel film.

mi fa morire quando lei si arrappa se lui parla spagnolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















anche a me arrapano le lingue straniere in certi momenti


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vaffanculo ... somiglia troppo a quello strono di mio padre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi mi son beccata un vaffanculo e della vacca...inizio a perdere il buon umore...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno uno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono una valanga di ottimi attori che non fanno piu' un cavolo... in favore di attori come Ben Affleck che hanno solo seri problemi di recitazione e lo stesso sguardo da triglia per 90 minuti...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sono una valanga di ottimi attori che non fanno piu' un cavolo... in favore di attori come Ben Affleck che hanno solo seri problemi di recitazione e lo stesso sguardo da triglia per 90 minuti...


ben affleck mi fa cacare...e recita come reciterei io..


----------



## Old fischio (26 Aprile 2008)

ma non c'è monica bellucci e le sue ... pause?


----------



## Mari' (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi mi son beccata un vaffanculo e della vacca...inizio a perdere il buon umore...


... mi dispiace, ma quando guardo Kevin Kline vado in bestia, scusa ... anzi esco dal post.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ma non c'è monica bellucci e le sue ... pause?


un'altra che recita come il pilù....


----------



## Old Holly (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è bellissimo quel film.
> 
> mi fa morire quando lei si arrappa se lui parla spagnolo
> 
> ...



Se lo vedi in lingua originale, parla italiano... fa morire dal ridere perchè dice cose senza senso!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ben affleck mi fa cacare...e recita come reciterei io..



Esatto... anzi forse tu reciteresti meglio... sta di fatto che Cooba Gooding Jr che e' fantastico fa poco e niente... mondo difficile...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mi dispiace, ma quando guardo Kevin Kline vado in bestia, scusa ... anzi esco dal post.


ma ndo vai????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vieni qui che ti preparo la zuppa e ti passa tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto... anzi forse tu reciteresti meglio... sta di fatto che Cooba Gooding Jr che e' fantastico fa poco e niente... mondo difficile...


anche a me piace un botto!!
era il palombaro nel film con de niro no??
bellissimo film e lui molto bello


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è bellissimo quel film.
> 
> mi fa morire quando lei si arrappa se lui parla spagnolo
> 
> ...


L'accento spagnolo fa arrapare anche me..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un'altra che recita come il pilù....



L'unica parte in cui ha recitato bene era "colpo gobbo a Milano" ... se non ricordo male il titolo... in cui aveva la parte della bella scema..."Che me stai a scippa' er culo?"


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> L'accento spagnolo fa arrapare anche me..

















io pure col dialetto milanese riesco a dare il meglio di me


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unica parte in cui ha recitato bene era "colpo gobbo a Milano" ... se non ricordo male il titolo... in cui aveva la parte della bella scema..."Che me stai a scippa' er culo?"












  è vero!!
era naturale..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me piace un botto!!
> era il palombaro nel film con de niro no??
> bellissimo film e lui molto bello


Bellissimo... Men of honor


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pure col dialetto milanese riesco a dare il meglio di me


In Italia ho un debole per quello emiliano-romagnolo..


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissimo... Men of honor


bellissimo. 
ma mollami che mi viene da piangere a ripensare a quel film


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> In Italia ho un debole per quello emiliano-romagnolo..


sì, anche il dialetto emiliano c'ha i suoi perchè a letto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissimo.
> ma mollami che mi viene da piangere a ripensare a quel film



Tze' io ho pianto per Terminator 2... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque sono piagnona per i film...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

_Mo vieni qua che ti piego come un tortelino..._


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tze' io ho pianto per Terminator 2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure io ma in man of honour c'era veramente da piangere
uomini così stan diventando rari
e poi pure mio padre era palombaro


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Mo vieni qua che ti piego come un tortelino..._



su, impegnati un po' che con questa manco levo gli scarponcini


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure io ma in man of honour c'era veramente da piangere
> uomini così stan diventando rari
> e poi pure mio padre era palombaro


Vero... gran film... benche' le divise mi urtino un attimo...

C'e' da dire che attori cosi' stanno diventando rari... quelli della nuova generazione fanno pressocche' cacare... salvo rari casi


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su, impegnati un po' che con questa manco levo gli scarponcini


_Mo vieni qua che ti riempio come un tortelino di magro..._


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Mo vieni qua che ti riempio come un tortelino di magro..._


in toscana il tortellino è il bus del cu


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

*Ma dite a meee....ma voi dite a meeee?!?!!?*



Asudem ha detto:


> è bellissimo quel film.
> 
> mi fa morire quando lei si arrappa se lui parla spagnolo
> 
> ...





Vulvia ha detto:


> L'accento spagnolo fa arrapare anche me..





Vulvia ha detto:


> In Italia ho un debole per quello emiliano-romagnolo..





Asudem ha detto:


> sì, anche il dialetto emiliano c'ha i suoi perchè a letto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in toscana il tortellino è il bus del cu


Mai sentita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se c'e' un dialetto che mi fa schiantare e' il toscano... il Livornese batte tutti


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Sei spagnolo con accento emiliano-romagnolo??


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sei spagnolo con accento emiliano-romagnolo??


Non spagnolo, ma qualcosa da mamma e papà l'ho ereditato (vissuti in Venezuela parecchi anni entrambi)...

Quanto all'emiliano (NON romagnolo..:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...è lingua madre!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Mo vieni qua che ti riempio come un tortelino di magro..._


Mò vin chè ca sun tut un sbuiusss!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non spagnolo, ma qualcosa da mamma e papà l'ho ereditato (vissuti in Venezuela parecchi anni entrambi)...
> 
> Quanto all'emiliano (NON romagnolo..:condom
> 
> ...


e che casso aspetti??


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

*É l'uomo per me, fatto apposta per me...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non spagnolo, ma qualcosa da mamma e papà l'ho ereditato (vissuti in Venezuela parecchi anni entrambi)...
> 
> Quanto all'emiliano (NON romagnolo..:condom
> 
> ...


 
Feddy, vedi che tutto torna?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Feddy, vedi che tutto torna?


andate in pace e congiungetevi


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Feddy, vedi che tutto torna?





Asudem ha detto:


> andate in pace e congiungetevi


 
A me piace guardare le donne negli occhi...e con vulvia non è proprio così facile eh!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me piace guardare le donne negli occhi...e con vulvia non è proprio così facile eh!!


vulvia metti il tuo bel musetto al posto dell'occhio pio che ci scappa la coppietta !!


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me piace guardare le donne negli occhi...e con vulvia non è proprio così facile eh!!


 
Ma come, ne avresti uno solo da guardare..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Che modi..


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò vin chè ca sun tut un sbuiusss!!


Guarda con l'avatar che ti ritrovi mi tiri un casino...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vulvia metti il tuo bel musetto al posto dell'occhio pio che ci scappa la coppietta !!


Mi piace quando mi fai da press agent...


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vulvia metti il tuo bel musetto al posto dell'occhio pio che ci scappa la coppietta !!


 
Ecco fatto..


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ecco fatto..


 
Mhhh...aspetta che mi concentro un pò....niente oh...le pillole blu dove me le hai nascoste!??!?!'


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ecco fatto..


ma sei fuori? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












mi hai ciulato la tina??????







è miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2008)

Veramente Vulvia l'aveva da tempo la Tina...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi piace quando mi fai da press agent...



Noi scopriamo talenti
e non sbagliamo mai
noi sapremo sfruttare
le tue qualità 
dacci solo quattro
monete e ti iscriviamo
al concorso,
per la celebrità !.
Non vedi che e' un vero
affare, non perdere
l'occasione
se no poi te ne pentirai,
non capita tutti i
giorni di avere due
consulenti e impresari
che si fanno in quattro
per te.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente Vulvia l'aveva da tempo la Tina...


ma va'??? io la vulvia l' amo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non capisci un casso
> 
> a me fa un sangue incredibile


Mi togli il saluto se ti dico che ...?
Dai corro il rischio ...hai comunque una concorrente in meno...
A me fa pensare a un elettrauto o meglio ancora a un bel salumiere che assaggia troppo prosciutto...

La voce italiana è di Luca Ward (lo si può vedere in Capri)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda un po' che manzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vZ8yT0aTTI


Questa scena è magnifica ...ma con quella parte avrebbe fatto la sua figura anche ...Buttiglione


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente Vulvia l'aveva da tempo la Tina...


 
Sìsì, è il mio 2° avatar storico dopo quello classico di Vulvia. Poi c'è quello della Piggy dei Muppets e ora quello della Huck.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi togli il saluto se ti dico che ...?
> Dai corro il rischio ...hai comunque una concorrente in meno...
> A me fa pensare a un elettrauto o meglio ancora a un bel salumiere che assaggia troppo prosciutto...
> 
> La voce italiana è di Luca Ward (lo si può vedere in Capri)


non sei l'unica che me lo dice.
sei vede che ho una passione per salumieri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





invece a me da' l'idea dell'uomo tosto, certo non intellettuale, che si è cavato dagli impicci e che ora non si fa fregare.

anche in cinderella man era bravissimo

fisicamente può non piacere, a me piace moltissimo.
come attore non ci son caxxi. è bravo



robusto e grosso, di quelli che quando stringono si sente


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma va'??? io la vulvia l' amo


 
Ma bellagioia, ti amo anch'io.. potremmo fare una cosa a tre col Feddy, se trova le pillole blu..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








(una volta abbiamo tentato con la Lupa ma si è defilato, troppa ansia da prestazione..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa scena è magnifica ...ma con quella parte avrebbe fatto la sua figura anche ...Buttiglione


sì, sì. anche bossi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhh...aspetta che mi concentro un pò....niente oh...le pillole blu dove me le hai nascoste!??!?!'


 
va meglio così?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma bellagioia, ti amo anch'io.. potremmo fare una cosa a tre col Feddy, se trova le pillole blu..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



































oh madonnina!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2008)

*Masssèèèè...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma bellagioia, ti amo anch'io.. potremmo fare una cosa a tre col Feddy, se trova le pillole blu..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che secondo me non ricordi mica tanto bene...io che mi defilo davanti a cotanta profferta?!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se è successo...minimo avevo bevuto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sa 'vlì pruver, as metem d'accord subit!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me non ricordi mica tanto bene...io che mi defilo davanti a cotanta profferta?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sei uomo serio.
considerati libero da oggi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sta' a ca' tua omaccio infame


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2008)

Incredibile delusione History of violence


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sei uomo serio.
> considerati libero da oggi.
> 
> 
> ...


An dir minga acsè...tem fe ster mel!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E serio ec du bali...e alegher gnanc...sav posia dir? An so piò sa fer!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> An dir minga acsè...tem fe ster mel!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













ora l'ho capita...terribile...adieu


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me non ricordi mica tanto bene...io che mi defilo davanti a cotanta profferta?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Subit" el xè massa tardi. Caro da dio, quando el treno el xè passà, el xè perso, ostrega.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> "Subit" el xè massa tardi. Caro da dio, quando el treno el xè passà, el xè perso, ostrega.


triste ma vero


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

*Giaggià...*



Vulvia ha detto:


> "Subit" el xè massa tardi. Caro da dio, quando el treno el xè passà, el xè perso, ostrega.





Asudem ha detto:


> triste ma vero


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


quando mi fai questa faccina non so resisterti....


----------



## Old Vulvia (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando mi fai questa faccina non so resisterti....


neanch'io..


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando mi fai questa faccina non so resisterti....





Vulvia ha detto:


> neanch'io..


Ma vi siete messe d'accordo voi due stasera??


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Ma come mai si parla sempre di bei manzi????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alla fine ieri sera abbiamo visto una cagata di film: REC.

Ho passato tutto il tempo con le mani sul viso.... sentito solo le voci....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come mai si parla sempre di bei manzi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh....non possono più parlare di me?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















E poi...abbiAMO ...chi!?!?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh....non possono più parlare di me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confessa... quanto ti mancano i nostri apprezzamenti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io e due amiche...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> nel gladiatore la voce e' di Luca Ward
> 
> 
> http://www.antoniogenna.net/doppiaggio/interviste/lward.htm
> ...


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come mai si parla sempre di bei manzi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ho capito che film avete visto... 



Buongiorno!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non ho capito che film avete visto...
> 
> 
> 
> Buongiorno!


Ciao Holly!

Questo:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=z1zW13FofBk


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Holly!
> 
> Questo:
> 
> ...


Niente da dire... un bel filmetto di quelli distensivi!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Niente da dire... un bel filmetto di quelli distensivi!!!!


Sti cavoletti, Holly!

Sentivo solo le urla, per il resto mi sono rifiutata di guardare anche solo una scena dopo il primo spavento....

Meno male che le mie amiche compassionevoli mi hanno fatto vedere dopo "Come d'incanto"....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sti cavoletti, Holly!
> 
> Sentivo solo le urla, per il resto mi sono rifiutata di guardare anche solo una scena dopo il primo spavento....
> 
> Meno male che le mie amiche compassionevoli mi hanno fatto vedere dopo "Come d'incanto"....


e dire che ieri sera su sky c'era il tempo delle mele


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e dire che ieri sera su sky c'era il tempo delle mele


No.... non mi è mai piaciuto....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No.... non mi è mai piaciuto....


la colonna sonora giusy.....
uè ma tu devi andare a corato a pregare....vai su....


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sti cavoletti, Holly!
> 
> Sentivo solo le urla, per il resto mi sono rifiutata di guardare anche solo una scena dopo il primo spavento....
> 
> Meno male che le mie amiche compassionevoli mi hanno fatto vedere dopo "Come d'incanto"....



Pensa che mio figlio, noleggia quasi esclusivamente quel tipo di film...
La sera, a casa mia, si sentono urla da manicomio...
Scappano a nascondersi persino i gatti!!!!
Sto messa male!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la colonna sonora giusy.....
> uè ma tu devi andare a corato a pregare....vai su....


Ho qualcosa di meglio da fare oggi pomeriggio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo che il colmo è pregare per Jesus....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pensa che mio figlio, noleggia quasi esclusivamente quel tipo di film...
> La sera, a casa mia, si sentono urla da manicomio...
> Scappano a nascondersi persino i gatti!!!!
> Sto messa male!!!


Io li odio Holly, e puntualmente le mie amiche, cui piacciono invece, li noleggiano, mi dicono il titolo di un film che non corrisponde a quello che hanno noleggiato, mi fanno piazzare sul divano con pizza e birra..... e così mi incastrano! Mollare la pizza???? Giammmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaai!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

[*quote=giusy79;245551]Ho qualcosa di meglio da fare oggi pomeriggio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

*evvai giusina........*

Certo che il colmo è pregare per Jesus....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  [/quote]


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

Ma Jesus è sfigato, in questo periodo..... Vado a Lourdes a fare una Joint Venture....


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io li odio Holly, e puntualmente le mie amiche, cui piacciono invece, li noleggiano, mi dicono il titolo di un film che non corrisponde a quello che hanno noleggiato, mi fanno piazzare sul divano con pizza e birra..... e così mi incastrano! Mollare la pizza???? Giammmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaai!!!!!



La pizza è sacra.     

	
	
		
		
	


	













L'importante è che non rimanga sullo stomaco per gli spaventi!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera tipica serata pizza e film con amiche.
> Quale film ci consigliate?


Io, ora, mi riguarderei L'esorcista...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Io, ora, mi riguarderei L'esorcista...


Non ce la posso fare....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare....


 
Cavolo, Linda Blair era gnoccolona...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cavolo, Linda Blair era gnoccolona...


A parte che aveva 14 anni ...è sempre stata patatosa ...l'hanno scelta apposta per creare contrasto...


----------



## Old Glicine (27 Aprile 2008)

Un bel film..? 
HIGH CRIMES
DERAILED
SAPORI E DISSAPORI...

se mi viene qualche altra cosa in mente ve lo faccio sapere!


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

rivisto l'altro giorno lo squalo 1...imperdibile!!!!
E non escludo che mercoledì sera ci si rispari il corvo!! tiè


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

L'amore non va in vacanza

Improbabile vicenda che mette di buon umore (magari anche Asudem ...)


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore non va in vacanza
> 
> Improbabile vicenda che mette di buon umore (magari anche Asudem ...)


ma guarda che sono di ottimo umore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che sono di ottimo umore.


Anch'io ...era una battuta ironica perché è sul tema ...si trova l'amore quando non lo si cerca e se ne fugge ...e non è male...


----------



## Old Holly (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore non va in vacanza
> 
> Improbabile vicenda che mette di buon umore (magari anche Asudem ...)



Me l'ha dato mia figlia da vedere, ma se sto sempre qui... non trovo il tempo materiale per vederlo!


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io ...era una battuta ironica perché è sul tema ...si trova l'amore quando non lo si cerca e se ne fugge ...e non è male...


persa quel film era una cagata pazzesca...giusto bella l'idea di scambiarsi la casa, ma neanche...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> persa quel film era una cagata pazzesca...giusto bella l'idea di scambiarsi la casa, ma neanche...


ma era quello con jude law e kate ..quella di titanic ??
che cacata


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

lui è per me l'uomo più sexy del mondo...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

era quello del film con la angelina jolie?
mah...te lo lascio anna


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui è per me l'uomo più sexy del mondo...


lascio anch'io, faccia da triglia.
dopo il russel mi sono abituata bene


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

qualcuno ha visto la morte e la fanciulla?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto la morte e la fanciulla?


no , solo la fanciulla


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no , solo la fanciulla


non ti dimenticare che te venerdì lavori..


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lascio anch'io, faccia da triglia.
> dopo il russel mi sono abituata bene


Un altro da urlo per me è Jeff Bridges. Ve lo ricordate in ne "Il grande Lebowski", ne "La leggenda del re pescatore" e in "Fearless"?
Bravo e strafichissimo..


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Un altro da urlo per me è Jeff Bridges. Ve lo ricordate in ne "Il grande Lebowski", ne "La leggenda del re pescatore" e in "Fearless"?
> Bravo e strafichissimo..


oh yessss


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Un altro da urlo per me è Jeff Bridges. Ve lo ricordate in ne "Il grande Lebowski", ne "La leggenda del re pescatore" e in "Fearless"?
> Bravo e strafichissimo..


naaaa
te lo lascio vulvia ma non strapazzarlo troppo


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lascio anch'io, faccia da triglia.
> dopo il russel mi sono abituata bene


russel... ma dai...
ogni tanto pare un avinazzato con la panza ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Un altro da urlo per me è Jeff Bridges. Ve lo ricordate in ne "Il grande Lebowski", ne "La leggenda del re pescatore" e in "Fearless"?
> Bravo e strafichissimo..


qui discordo dalla mia dotta collega.
jeff bridge è na seghina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a te piace tim roth? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quello del pianista sull oceano?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> russel... ma dai...
> ogni tanto pare un avinazzato con la panza ...


oh raga, non è che son proprio l'unica a cui piace 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi che salumieri e avinazzati  conoscete voi?
presntatemeli please


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

non so se rendo...


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> russel... ma dai...
> ogni tanto pare un avinazzato con la panza ...


a me fa cagare siolto...sembra t'amo pio bove...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

fianchi larghi ingrassa presto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao vado a far levare i punti al balot del pilù


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me fa cagare siolto...sembra t'amo pio bove...




















in effetti...


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qui discordo dalla mia dotta collega.
> jeff bridge è na seghina
> 
> 
> ...


Per nulla.. anche se in "Tutti dicono I Love you" di Woody Allen, nella parte del sociopatico arrapato aveva il suo perchè..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Per nulla.. anche se in "Tutti dicono I Love you" di Woody Allen, nella parte del sociopatico arrapato aveva il suo perchè..


Eeeee... ma è il socipatico che attizza, non c'è niente da fare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque io consiglio (visto qualche sera fa):

The Illusionist.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qui discordo dalla mia dotta collega.
> jeff bridge è na seghina
> 
> 
> ...


Non dire cosi' di Jeff... comunque a me piacciono tutt'e' due...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

Scusate...ma ...a parte Maurizio Costanzo e Giuliano Ferrara (ma magari hanno le loro fans pure loro)...chi è che vi fa schifo?
Ho visto più post schifati per Brad Pitt che per certi rospi....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Aprile 2008)

E questo dove lo mettete?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-gpGv0gG9fk

Bonasera!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E questo dove lo mettete?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-gpGv0gG9fk
> 
> Bonasera!



*LUI E' LO GNOCCO PER ECCELLENZA... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ED E' PURE BRAVO  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

si, questo può andare..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

Chi è?

Me lo dite?

Che io non ci posso andare su iutiub


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Chi è?
> 
> Me lo dite?
> 
> Che io non ci posso andare su iutiub


Ben Harper!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ben Harper!


E beh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... io sono l'unica, tra queste cialtrone, ad averti consigliato un film come si deve.
Tz.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedevilo!


... Ciao pupattoli, a domani!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E beh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sei fuori??
e il mio siluri neri per bianchi sederi???


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eeeee... ma è il socipatico che attizza, non c'è niente da fare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carino.. un po' polpettone per i miei gusti ma si fa guardare per gli effetti illusionistici e per l'espressione sempre più da sociopatico di Edward Norton..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Carino.. un po' polpettone per i miei gusti ma si fa guardare per gli effetti illusionistici e per l'espressione sempre più da sociopatico di Edward Norton..


a me non piace affatto edward norton 

	
	
		
		
	


	












avete tutte dei gusti dimmmmerda


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non piace affatto edward norton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco perchè nn mi parli più..


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> e il mio siluri neri per bianchi sederi???


Andrò presto a noleggiarlo in videoteca.. voglio vedere la faccia del tipo al quale chiedo sempre: "mi consigli un film pieno di speranza?"


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco perchè nn mi parli più..


prova a mettere russel , vedi come mi ti filo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Andrò presto a noleggiarlo in videoteca.. voglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brava la mia vulvia
e mi raccomando: prestare attenzione ai particolari


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prova a mettere russel , vedi come mi ti filo


non se ne parla proprio.. preferisco l'agilità alla potenza


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non se ne parla proprio.. preferisco l'agilità alla potenza


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> non se ne parla proprio.. preferisco l'agilità alla potenza


Lascia perdere Fischio... il tuo avatar va più che bene!


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Fischio... il tuo avatar va più che bene!


grazie giusyna.. 

lei con quella matassa di capelli incartavetrati...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> grazie giusyna..
> 
> lei con quella matassa di capelli incartavetrati...






















ragazzi, che devo dirvi?

non mi piacciono quelli che piacciono agli altri..
e vivaddio!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ragazzi, che devo dirvi?
> 
> non mi piacciono quelli che piacciono agli altri..
> e vivaddio!!


Pero' fottiti che Edward Norton e' bravo... quando guardo Fight Club mi contraggo tutta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' fottiti che Edward Norton e' bravo... quando guardo Fight Club mi contraggo tutta...


Anch'io soprattutto quando compare il suo alter ego...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' fottiti che Edward Norton e' bravo... quando guardo Fight Club mi contraggo tutta...


Quante volte figliola??


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io soprattutto quando compare il suo alter ego...



In quel film mi piace... anzi mi piace n tutti i film in cui fa il pazzo


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quante volte figliola??


Non hai capito rimango contatta per 90


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

una a cui piace sto seghino di ragazzetto e non apprezza il bove russel non la prendo manco in considerazione


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

E George Clooney what else, lo vogliamo proprio buttar via??
E' pure simpatico..


----------



## Iago (28 Aprile 2008)

il bove...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E George Clooney what else, lo vogliamo proprio buttar via??
> E' pure simpatico..


caruccio, niente da dire.
ma fa sangue?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

come cary grant, stratosferico per un aperitvo.
per il dopo cena no...meglio un clark gable


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> il bove...



... ma non e' Bova?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caruccio, niente da dire.
> ma fa sangue??
> 
> 
> ...



Ma quanto la pensiamo in sincronia!!!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buonaseeeeraaaaa


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Ciao Holly


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma quanto la pensiamo in sincronia!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao  Holly!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vero che io e te abbiamo sempre ragione??


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao  Holly!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verissimo!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Verissimo!!!!!


secondo me tuo marito mi piacerebbe moltissimo


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me tuo marito mi piacerebbe moltissimo



Forse sì, anche perchè è sul tipo del protagonista di Nuovo cinema Paradiso
(quello grande)


----------



## Iago (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo me tuo marito mi piacerebbe moltissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Forse sì, anche perchè è sul tipo del protagonista di Nuovo cinema Paradiso
> (quello grande)
















 mi piaceva un botto...
ma mi piaceva anche philippe noiret


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Forse sì, anche perchè è sul tipo del protagonista di Nuovo cinema Paradiso
> (quello grande)


Noiret?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Noiret?


no, lui era alfredo.
lei intende lui da grande Salvatore , il sale e pepe.
non male 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oh raga! voria mai che pensaste che mi piaccion tutti


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piaceva un botto...
> ma mi piaceva anche philippe noiret



Bravissimo Noiret, sia nelle parti comiche che drammatiche...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non e' Bova?


no ammore
qui disdegnano russel e lo chiamano ciccione, salumiere con la panza, bove...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Bravissimo Noiret, sia nelle parti comiche che drammatiche...


un mito.da amici miei al resto
per me resta il grande perozzi


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un mito.da amici miei al resto
> per me resta il grande perozzi


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Allora... NON mi piacciono:

Colin Farrel
L'ultimo attore che fa 007
Raul Bova
Costantino
Interrante
Scamarcio (proprio lo odio)

se me ne vengono in mente altri aggiorno!


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Mi fa più sangue Noiret, benchè passato a miglior vita, che Russel..


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no ammore
> qui disdegnano russel e lo chiamano ciccione, salumiere con la panza, bove...


Pensavo che si parlasse di Raou Bova  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   comunque di Russel Crowe si dice che abbia un brutto carattere, e' rissoso


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

scommetto che a vulvia e a holly questo film con john wayne dice qualcosa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-e65zI6KsQ


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensavo che si parlasse di Raou Bova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi garbano i rissosi


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scommetto che a vulvia e a holly questo film con john wayne dice qualcosa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-e65zI6KsQ


veramente io ho visto una faccia da pancetta bollita


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scommetto che a vulvia e a holly questo film con john wayne dice qualcosa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-e65zI6KsQ




Non mi dice niente...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Allora... NON mi piacciono:
> 
> Colin Farrel
> L'ultimo attore che fa 007
> ...


aggiungo

brad pitt
keanu reeves
e tutti quei fighetti di oggi che non hanno neanche un pelo degli omaccioni che c'erano una volta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (robert redford in testa..)

al massimo vi ciuccio

kevin kostner
che ha ancora qualcosa del divo di una volta

e non mi viene in mente altro


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Kevin si è fregato con  le Valleverde


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non mi dice niente...
















il grinta
con john whyne...
mii che delusione holly...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> veramente io ho visto una faccia da pancetta bollita


non il cantante...ma la colonna sonora del film


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Aprile 2008)

Sto vedendo "Il commissario De Luca"........ vi dirò.... una bottarella a Preziosi....


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il grinta
> con john whyne...
> mii che delusione holly...



Ehm... sono allergica a Wayne


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il grinta
> con *john whyne*...
> mii che delusione holly...


cribbio!?! Non lo considererai arrapante, eh??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Mi abbandona ogni voglia eotica per i prossimi 10 anni..


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

oggi la salumeria... ieri la macelleria.. ma un bel pescivendolo no?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> cribbio!?! Non lo considererai arrapante, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, arrapante no. ma questo film è un must. proprio bello.
lui mi ricorda tanto il mio papà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè chiudo che c'ho la gnegna
ciao amici vicini e lontani
God bless you as always


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto vedendo "Il commissario De Luca"........ vi dirò.... una bottarella a *Preziosi*....


Eh..  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Giannini ai tempi di Gennarino Carunchio non era affatto male..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto vedendo "Il commissario De Luca"........ vi dirò.... una bottarella a *Preziosi*....


----------



## Old fischio (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


eeee... e girati di là...


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> eeee... e girati di là...


Ma lo sai che Kevin Spacey è ghei?

Come Keanu Reeves, Ricky Martin, Tom Ford ecc.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tutti i più fichi sono di culanda world.. facciamocene una ragione..


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che Kevin Spacey è ghei?
> 
> Come Keanu Reeves, Ricky Martin, Tom Ford ecc.
> 
> ...


FATEVENE una ragione


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

A voi il maschiaccio!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A voi il maschiaccio!




Eh... beh...  MITICO !


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> FATEVENE una ragione


Ma lo sai che il film de "Il gladiatore" all'epoca era stato considerato sospetto di una latente omosessualità?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A voi il maschiaccio!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che il film de "Il gladiatore" all'epoca era stato considerato sospetto di una latente omosessualità?


sì, sì.
mettimelo fra le manine e vedi l'omosessuale 

	
	
		
		
	


	









nel caso,  cambio sesso


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>

















  tie'!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tie'!












incontentabbbile sono


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> incontentabbbile sono


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, sì.
> mettimelo fra le manine e vedi l'omosessuale
> 
> 
> ...


Alzo le mani, questo è amore..


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che il film de "Il gladiatore" all'epoca era stato considerato sospetto di una latente omosessualità?



Se ci fai caso lo dicono di tutti!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Alzo le mani, questo è amore..


la guerra è guerra....


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Aprile 2008)

Vado anch'io...
Stasera non è serata....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sogni d'oro!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vado anch'io...
> Stasera non è serata....
> 
> 
> ...


neanche per me Giusy, se può consolarti


----------



## Old Holly (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vado anch'io...
> Stasera non è serata....
> 
> 
> ...



Buonanotte Giusy!


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanche per me Giusy, se può consolarti


Che dovrei dire io che sono ancora qui che lavoro??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che dovrei dire io che sono ancora qui che lavoro??


lavoro si fa per dire.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












stai cazzeggiando sul lavoro??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che lavoro fai vulvietta?


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lavoro si fa per dire..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lavoro autonomo.. (tolto).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Kevin si è fregato con le Valleverde


Già  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































  mi è totalmente scaduto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sto vedendo "Il commissario De Luca"........ vi dirò.... una bottarella a Preziosi....


Così averne!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Così averne!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Possiamo uscire insieme a cuccare ...tanto abbiamo target diversi...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Aprile 2008)

Che zoccole!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque qualcuno ve lo siete dimenticato eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

E lui?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2008)

*ah trucidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che zoccole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia che gusti da trucida!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












malkovick poi mi fa cacare molle


----------



## La Lupa (29 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia che gusti da trucida!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'spetta che chiamo Lettrice che ti da una controllatina...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

*ora basta!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'spetta che chiamo Lettrice che ti da una controllatina...


Sono più fico io di tutti questi bellocci che avete postato...chiedete a lei che mi conosce!


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono più fico io di tutti questi bellocci che avete postato...chiedete a lei che mi conosce!


FOTO FOTO FOTO!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> FOTO FOTO FOTO!!!!!!


Beate quelle che pur non avendo visto crederanno...


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beate quelle che pur non avendo visto crederanno...


da oggi chiamatemi tommasina


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> da oggi chiamatemi tommasina


bastarda!


----------

